# Cube4you Gigaminx



## Logan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/524_Cube4you-Gigaminx-(V4).html

They're finally out! They don't have stickers yet though.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

YAY! Can't wait for the stickers!
I wonder how fast this puzzle will get...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 24, 2009)

cool! pretty pricey though except they used to be waaay more so I guess it's good . I wont be buying one though as I rarely solve my megaminx and I like smaller cubes, but I hope it turns out well for others


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally!!! I will get one with stickers. Totally.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

Official event please~


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats so cool, but not for me i havent even bothered getting a megaminx yet.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 24, 2009)

Man. I'm so going to get one...


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 24, 2009)

That is so awesome!!!

But I don't want to sticker it myself - I wonder if they are DIY


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Official event please~


+1


----------



## LNZ (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice puzzle to own, but I still don't own a megaminx yet. Pirority would go to the Megaminx as I'm always short on money as I buy for effect and not emotion or looks or hype.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG THEY ARE SOOOOOO CHEAP!!! I WAS EXPECTING AT LEAST $400!!!!! I AM SOOOOO GETTING ONE!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Official event please~
> ...


+2 (million)


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah darn it, I just placed an order last saturday... I guess I'm going to wait for a stickered version or one that comes with stickers...


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 24, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> OMG THEY ARE SOOOOOO CHEAP!!! *I WAS EXPECTING AT LEAST $400!!!!!* I AM SOOOOO GETTING ONE!!!



Are you serious?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 24, 2009)

i can only imagine laetitia's excitement right now..


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Official event please~



Please NOT an official event...


----------



## r_517 (Aug 24, 2009)

everything's fine except the price


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Like others, I've yet to get a (good) megaminx, and my only megaminx, a PVC megaminx, is broken in many ways.

Thus, no Gigaminx for me, at least for a year. I can live without.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 24, 2009)

with discount it's 44USD for me...
but still a bit too steep...
i guess I have to wait...


----------



## riffz (Aug 24, 2009)

Well that's awesome, but I can't afford it right now. Especially since I was planning on buying a 3x3x4


----------



## panyan (Aug 24, 2009)

r_517 said:


> everything's fine except the price



i agree, ill get one when thay are around $30


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 24, 2009)

panyan said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > everything's fine except the price
> ...



fat hope.


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 24, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been waiting to make my C4Y order until this came out, but I still am going to wait for stickers.

I think we need to wait and see how fast people can solve the gigaminx. If it can be solved in less then 7 Minutes id say MAYBE it should be an official event. Otherwise it just is to big and bulky.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

No, I think skewb should become official before this. I am not getting this because of no stickers/ price.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 24, 2009)

Did anyone realise, that it is a DIY ?!
"Black DIYKIT(NO STICKER)"


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 24, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Did anyone realise, that it is a DIY ?!
> "Black DIYKIT(NO STICKER)"



Of course. It will be fun putting it together .


----------



## LNZ (Aug 24, 2009)

You can always cut your own stickers. Order vinyl sheets from Cubesmith and custom cut the titles for the Gigaminx.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

But who would want that? It's an enormous amount of work.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll wait for videos to come out. And yes please, not an official event.


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2009)

You can buy the core now. 

http://www.cube4you.com/525_Cube4you-12-ax--core.html


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder who'd buy a core for this thing ?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

someone who breaks the original core in it?


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll definitely order one when it becomes a little cheaper, maybe ~40-45$, and when I got my salary


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow... I would get one if it wasn't so damn expensive.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 24, 2009)

I Simply want it


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> someone who breaks the original core in it?



Ha ha
Is that core any better or is it the same as the original?


----------



## panyan (Aug 24, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



eventually it will be $30


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll wait dealextreme 

it's really nice the fact it's DIY, I like to assemble my puzzles, but it's expensive for me since I bought a tournament display

*my english it's getting better!!


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 24, 2009)

I can afford this, but where would I get stickers!?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't you read? In the description it said that the version with stickers will come out in about 3 days.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I can afford this, but where would I get stickers!?



Cube4You plans on producing stickers very soon or you could custom cut cubesmith stickers.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Don't you read? In the description it said that the version with stickers will come out in about 3 days.



Cut the attitude - I can read, I was just trying to buy one now so I don't miss out, in case they sell out.. Christ

Anyone know approximately how much it would cost from Cubesmith? I don't see Gigaminx as one of their puzzle options


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read? In the description it said that the version with stickers will come out in about 3 days.
> ...



It's not because you have to cut them. Just get the sheets, or wait.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Lame, I guess I'll wait and hope they don't sell out >_>


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2009)

We found out from the selling of one-colored Mastermorphix's that they sell out very quick. And they noted this, and with the 3x3x4 *** they still are not out of stock even after the huge rush for them, so C4Y has got it's act together even more.

That being said, I do not think the Gigaminx will run out of stock anytime soon.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 24, 2009)

i think i'm going to wait for stickers, i am in no position to cut my own, i have "butterfingers".

awesome that such a great puzzle is now affordable for many, but definitely no to official event. organisational nightmare and my god think of the scrambling. it would be like when 7x7 became official, it was fun for a while, now i just think "ARGHHH SCRAMBLING".


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i think i'm going to wait for stickers, i am in no position to cut my own, i have "butterfingers".
> 
> awesome that such a great puzzle is now affordable for many, but definitely no to official event. organisational nightmare and my god think of the scrambling. it would be like when 7x7 became official, it was fun for a while, *now i just think "ARGHHH SCRAMBLING".*



This was actually a mystery Event at nationals =p

To CORRECTLY scramble a 6x6 with 3-D classes on =p


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Official event please~
> ...



Agreed, we've had enough side events as it is. Let's master the other main events before going into this stuff....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 24, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i think i'm going to wait for stickers, i am in no position to cut my own, i have "butterfingers".
> ...



so i heard from lars, via my live msn update


----------



## panyan (Aug 25, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i have "butterfingers".



a little waffle batter, some butter, some chocolate and.... mmmmm, waffle batter WALAHALAHL

*homer*



(words precise to my last viewing of the episode [~2001?])


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 25, 2009)

panyan said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i have "butterfingers".
> ...



lol - i love homer.

i seriously am a klutz. yesterday i was merely showing my boyfriend the sauce i had bought for dinner and managed to drop it onto the floor clean... it just fell out of my hands... earlier today i managed to stick the wrong labels all on the wrong parcels at the post office when shipping stuff, i've broken three glasses in the last week. jeeeez.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool, I'd love to get one of these eventually.

Does anyone know what the "V4" means? I've that there was a 1.5, or 2.0.

Also, would this be using V-Cube technology? I know that the tera & petaminx used it.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

V4 probably stands for version 4 (mold changes to increase quality)


----------



## V-te (Aug 25, 2009)

Yay! Where are you christmas???


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Cool, I'd love to get one of these eventually.
> 
> Does anyone know what the "V4" means? I've that there was a 1.5, or 2.0.
> 
> Also, would this be using V-Cube technology? I know that the tera & petaminx used it.



Cubeforyou went through 3 other molds for the parts in the gigaminx before coming up with this design which they decided to sell.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 25, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read? In the description it said that the version with stickers will come out in about 3 days.
> ...



And he's the one with the attitude?


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 25, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



My attitude is just a reaction to his, I'm sick of the rude bs around here


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 25, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read? In the description it said that the version with stickers will come out in about 3 days.
> ...


That's because it's not an option.
Dr. Sticker.


----------



## V-te (Aug 25, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Zaxef said:
> ...



I second that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2009)

V-te said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



I'm no angel, but I'm 'sick' of the people complaining about the rude bs around here.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 25, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> *I'll wait dealextreme*
> 
> it's really nice the fact it's DIY, I like to assemble my puzzles, but it's expensive for me since I bought a tournament display
> 
> *my english it's getting better!!



+1, just so long as it isn't a knockoff. I'm sure a great deal of time was spent figuring out how to make these, never mind mass produce them to where they are at a decent price.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm buying this the second it comes with stickers, worth every single penny!


----------



## riffz (Aug 25, 2009)

V-te said:


> Yay! Where are you christmas???



I second that.


----------



## Logan (Aug 25, 2009)

riffz said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Where are you christmas???
> ...



+infinty^infinity


----------



## panyan (Aug 25, 2009)

cant wait!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG THEY ARE SOOOOOO CHEAP!!! *I WAS EXPECTING AT LEAST $400!!!!!* I AM SOOOOO GETTING ONE!!!
> ...


Yes, they used to be sold on bedardpuzzles.com for $700. I am going to wait a few days for the stickers, then I am getting one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

just got mine, i'll be taking pictures while assembling


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> just got mine, i'll be taking pictures while assembling


I assume that you have assembled it by now, as it dosent take longer than an hour to assemble a 5x5, so is it any good?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/masterofthebass/Giga#

it looks nice, but I can't quite get it to turn decent at all. The cube4you springs/screws are definitely not the best option for this.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, that's great. Is it a V-cube mechanism? It's a lot smaller than I imagined!


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 26, 2009)

Just ordered mine!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 26, 2009)

The stickers are now available seperately and with the gigaminx itself. It's only in black though . And as recognition is pretty important on gigaminx, I really want the white one. Does anyone know if/when it'll be available?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 26, 2009)

I just ordered one with stickers ^_^

I cannot waittttt.

Dan did you try tightening them all the way, and loosening them off half to quarter turns at a time (keeping them all even)?


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally prefer to turn them backwards when they're just barely touching until the threads make that little click, then screw them IN quarter turns at a time. This eliminates the effort of going all the way in and risking not being exactly even, because as you tighten one side, the others become a little harder to tighten, so you might not go all the way in.

I'm sure that made absolutely no sense at all, but hey, it's late.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 26, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> I personally prefer to turn them backwards when they're just barely touching until the threads make that little click, then screw them IN quarter turns at a time. This eliminates the effort of going all the way in and risking not being exactly even, because as you tighten one side, the others become a little harder to tighten, so you might not go all the way in.
> 
> I'm sure that made absolutely no sense at all, but hey, it's late.



I don't think putting them in that way would be even. Putting them all the way in is certain they are the same.

Also, once you get it to a decent tightness (after some loosening cycles) even if its still way to tight, you can apply lube, and finish off the process from there.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 26, 2009)

I will wait for a knockoff. But nice pics Dan


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 26, 2009)

3x3x4s... gigaminxes... fully functional floppies? where have i been?!


----------



## panyan (Aug 26, 2009)

cumon dealextreme! i need:
3x3x4
gigaminx
holey megaminx


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 26, 2009)

did anyone notice it is cheaper getting the DIY kit without the stickers + a set of stickers than the DIY kit with stickers? xD


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 26, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> did anyone notice it is cheaper getting the DIY kit without the stickers + a set of stickers than the DIY kit with stickers? xD



Nope, the DIY kit with stickers comes with 2 sets.

Making it cheaper then the DIY Kit, and 2 sets =p


----------



## Rubiks5113 (Aug 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The stickers are now available seperately and with the gigaminx itself. It's only in black though . And as recognition is pretty important on gigaminx, I really want the white one. Does anyone know if/when it'll be available?



James said in C4U forums that white should be out this weekend. He was right about the stickers, probably right about that too.


----------



## panyan (Aug 26, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> did anyone notice it is cheaper getting the DIY kit without the stickers + a set of stickers than the DIY kit with stickers? xD



ACTUALLY, if you read, the giga with stickers has TWO SETS


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 26, 2009)

oops didnt see it xD


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/masterofthebass/Giga#
> 
> it looks nice, but I can't quite get it to turn decent at all. The cube4you springs/screws are definitely not the best option for this.



Yeah, that's definitely V-Cube technology. They should pay tribute! (Even if the patent doesn't cover gigaminxs)



MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I just ordered one with stickers ^_^
> 
> I cannot waittttt.



Could you tell me exactly what you paid for shipping, Chris? (I assume you ordered the fast one.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 26, 2009)

I told James to use v-cube technology  Also Konstantinos doesn't care because he doesn't like minxes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > http://picasaweb.google.com/masterofthebass/Giga#
> ...


Do you think you will be getting one? I just ordered one, and shipping to the UK for me, was $24.70, but I dont know about the US.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Just ordered one, along with a 3x3x4. Why is this topic in the Buy/Sell/Trade? Yes, I know you can buy them, but it's not an individual trying to sell them.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 26, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Do you think you will be getting one? I just ordered one, and shipping to the UK for me, was $24.70, but I dont know about the US.



Eventually. I'm still currently saving up for my "BIG" thing. But I'm uncertain how much it'll cost, or even if I'll be able to get it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think you will be getting one? I just ordered one, and shipping to the UK for me, was $24.70, but I dont know about the US.
> ...


What is the so called 'big thing', or don't you want to give the answer away?


----------



## Rubiks5113 (Aug 26, 2009)

MM&Ps "BIG" Thing is a Gigantic 1x1x1. Hehe J/k


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah, because you get two sets of stickers, when ordering the DIY plus sticker offer 

For some reason my answer was "released" too late


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm... :fp:confused:
60 edge-centers, 60 corner-centers, 60 wings + a megaminx.
And as I suspect, my edge 3-cycle for megaminx wont work for this...


----------



## Zava (Aug 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hmmm... :fp:confused:
> 60 edge-centers, 60 corner-centers, 60 wings + a megaminx.
> And as I suspect, my edge 3-cycle for megaminx wont work for this...



I'll teach you something that definitely works.  just wait 'til our next meeting.


----------



## panyan (Aug 27, 2009)

Zava said:


> just wait 'til our next meeting.



you just walked into a tonne of jokes (i cant be bothered to list them all)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hmmm... :fp:confused:
> 60 edge-centers, 60 corner-centers, 60 wings + a megaminx.
> And as I suspect, my edge 3-cycle for megaminx wont work for this...


I know how to do it, but I just stink at memorizing megaminxes. I suspect you'll beat me at solving this one. 

But I've really enjoyed computer gigaminx; I'm really looking forward to speedsolving it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm really looking forward to speedsolving it.



good luck :/


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really looking forward to speedsolving it.
> ...



Have you tried type a screws/springs yet? I have a couple of sets lying around, so when I get mine I will probably use them...


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2009)

I really don't think any 3x3 springs/screws would work. My feeling is a longer screw is needed, and probably a longer spring too. Putting 3x3 equipment in a gigaminx just isn't the correct way to go about doing it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I really don't think any 3x3 springs/screws would work. My feeling is a longer screw is needed, and probably a longer spring too. Putting 3x3 equipment in a gigaminx just isn't the correct way to go about doing it.


Hmm I wonder who will be the UWR holder... *cough* Dan *cough*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I really don't think any 3x3 springs/screws would work.


Except they do. I used only the ones with 1cm thread, though.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think any 3x3 springs/screws would work.
> ...



Did they come with the cube? If not, what type of cube are they from?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2009)

to order or not to order. i just got paid.... hmmm....


----------



## panyan (Aug 28, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> to order or not to order. i just got paid.... hmmm....



i had the same debate, then decided: ill order the giga and 3x3x4 when DX get it


(i hope they never get it, too much money )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 28, 2009)

panyan said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > to order or not to order. i just got paid.... hmmm....
> ...



well it's actually the shipping that is just outrageous. i made an order of approximately $100 the other day on cube4you because i like to go in bulk to avoid shipping, but then the shipping was like almost the same price as the items!


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 29, 2009)

Shipping was very expensive, but also very fast. Got a void cube and a gigaminx, purchased on Wednesday and got here today.

This thing is a beast to put together, straight forward, but tedious. I'm still stickering it at the moment. It was quite stiff immediately after assembly, but a bit of silicone has loosened it up nicely. My biggest complaint is the two different shades of yellow. They are extremely close. I have opted to not use one of them and electrical tape me some other colored stickers.

Edit:
Forgot to mention. I was quite pleased to see that they included a few extras of some of the smaller "fiddlier" pieces. It's stickered now, and I'm just admiring it... It's a little to late to tackle it right now -- I don't know if I can resist though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay! The white ones are out! I'm ordering one now.


----------



## V-te (Aug 29, 2009)

Gigaminx or V-cubes?? Grrr.....


----------



## riffz (Aug 30, 2009)

V-te said:


> Gigaminx or V-cubes?? Grrr.....



Hmm... As cool as the gigaminx looks, I would get v-cubes if you don't have them.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 30, 2009)

I come home from a holiday I couldn't afford to find a letter informing me of probable redundancy and a Gigaminx for sale 

At least I'll have plenty of time on my hands to work out how to solve it!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 31, 2009)

it turns like crap. X.x


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 31, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> it turns like crap. X.x



"Your cure for my terminal cancer gave my friend a slight headache for a whole afternoon - I think I'll pass" 

It's a gigaminx for blinking flip's sake!


----------



## paololzki (Aug 31, 2009)

My friend bought one. I already solve it myself. It has short screws. Much like the DIY's that we got now. the center piece are hollow to the bottom part. You will need a long screwdriver to screw the centers in the core. 

It's good quality. turns hard without the lube (lol the one I solve doesn't have lube in it). Owner said its a good way to break-in the gigaminx.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've recieved, assembled and stickered my gigaminx today. It's pretty cool but doing single layer turns is a pain in the behind. Double layer turns feel better. It's really stiff and locks up a lot. It needs a lot of breaking in and a lot more silicone spray.


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2009)

Now you can buy them already assembled: $67

http://www.cube4you.com/529_Cube4you-Gigaminx(V4).html


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 4, 2009)

I have mine two days ago and still cannot finish assembly it. I already broke two corner pieces (trying to finish last layer)!!! only one corner left, what i`m doing wrong? why the corners are so fragile? need tips please!!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 4, 2009)

I assume you've already watched this...






The corners are known to be fragile so unless you have faulty corners you're in the same situation as all the other people who are lucky enough to have one of these wonders ( <jealous>  ) and you'll just have to be more careful!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you, yes, i saw pestvics video but for me there is no help for the last layer. After i broke the first corner i did very very carefull but i managed to broke the second. Is the last layer that it`s freaking me out. Now i`m really afraid to broke the last one and end up with 300 gr. of useless plastic.

EDIT: Just noticed part 2 from pestvic. Trying to remove last center and then assembly


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be assembling my Gigaminx soon, but I think it should be safer to assemble if the last center is not in place for the last layer. The edges of the last layer should go in after the corners are in, then screw on the last center. By the way, did anyone else besides me get messed up (incomplete) sets of stickers?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, finally i can put the Giga together  the "remove last center" method help a lot. Sadly i dont have extra corners for spare and the puzzle turns awful but at least it`s assembled. I have the 2 sets of stickers complete.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Ummmm, hope im not being a noob....

But but but, any physical solve videos?
Ive seen a bunch of computer ones, and impartial ones on youtube, and im having trouble finding a video.

Do any exist as of yet? (of course, its the internet, im just not looking hard enough)


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 4, 2009)

I plan to get a gigaminx soon, (as soon as everything is straightened out with the V-Cube). The only people who I know that will be able to make a solve video is myself, Chris Bird, & PestVic (if he uses the FiveAwesomeCubers channel). Everyone else will have to speed up the video.



> Do any exist as of yet?


Nope. I'm sure everyone is still improving their times. But the best way to know when one is up is to search, "gigaminx" in YouTube, & Sort By: Newest.


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I plan to get a gigaminx soon, (as soon as everything is straightened out with the V-Cube). The only people who I know that will be able to make a solve video is myself, Chris Bird, & PestVic (if he uses the FiveAwesomeCubers channel). Everyone else will have to speed up the video.



There are other partner cubers on youtube besides you and Chris you know.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2009)

qqwref has done gigaminxes on gelatinbrain in sub-10. (He even got an AVERAGE sub-10 last month!) I can't help believing that he can probably do it with a real puzzle if he can just get one to turn semi-decently.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub-10 on a gigaminx won't come for a long time, unless something drastically changes with the puzzle. I've come close on gelatinbrain, and I can't even get sub-20 on my gigaminx


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sub-10 on a gigaminx won't come for a long time, unless something drastically changes with the puzzle. I've come close on gelatinbrain, and I can't even get sub-20 on my gigaminx



Crap, reading this I think it going to take me over an hour to solve it, then lol


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 9, 2011)

Should be getting my gigaminx soon! I think that I will buy it of Lightake becuase there is no shipping!


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Should be getting my gigaminx soon! I think that I will buy it of Lightake becuase there is no shipping!


I got my Gigaminx from Lightake a month and half ago... the quality is awful (I don`t know why), don`t get from there. I was need to disassemble and a lot of improove it to get suitable worth. I repeat: the quality is awful not becuase of c4u construction - but in generaly, it doesn`t turn at all from the box.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh ok. I can't buy it at the minute anyway becuase It was more expensive than I though (Conversion Rates etc.) WHat did you do to improve it (Tensions, lube, etc?)


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 10, 2011)

*@ MaeLSTRoM*
I had improoved in a different ways. The most was done by advices from MeMyselfAndPi user. Particularly the putting abrasive into internal Gigaminx`s mechanism - and a lot of turning during a couple hours. The next one was cutting the corner and middle-edge pieces. All of the modding info you`ll find from MeMyselfAndPi and Cooldayr users.

There is my article about modding my C4U Gigaminx. But it wrote on my native language. Anyway you can find there a lot of usefull links:

By the way, look at this TP-topic: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20028
The alternative of C4U Gigaminx - MF8. I hope it will be soon.


----------

